

Lies, Lawsuits, and Performance Reviews: Q&A with a Corporate HR Manager - octman
http://www.mmdtech.com/articles/lies-lawsuits-and-performance-reviews/

======
kylemaxwell
IANAL, but be careful with the answer around employees sharing their salary
info. Labor laws in many locations prohibit management from interfering in
that sort of employee discussion.

~~~
mdubov
I totally agree, however here in IL we are even allowed to have company
policies the prohibit sharing and technically it could be a reason for
termination.

